# Looking for a Pepsi Blue color



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Anyone know of a color or code for Pepsi Blue? And yes I did try the Search but we all know how much help that is. Post up anything close to it. thanks


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

take a pepsi can to the paint supply they should be able to match it up, if not just pick up the phone and call up Pesi


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

HERES ONE DUPONT # K9740


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 20 2008, 11:25 PM~9742845
> *take a pepsi can to the paint supply they should be able to match it up, if not just pick up the phone and call up Pesi
> *



They will probably think hes making a Donk :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

travis this color is pretty close to pepsi blue in person, I still have some left if you wanna see it.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jan 21 2008, 04:37 PM~9748251
> *travis this color is pretty close to pepsi blue in person,  I still have some left if you wanna see it.
> 
> 
> ...




Hell yeah that looks good


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

HOK stratto blue is real close!


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 21 2008, 09:00 PM~9750666
> *HOK stratto blue is real close!
> *



thanks


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

pics of the fo' already!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hoopallday83 (Sep 17, 2007)

MY CARS SUMTHIN LIKE A PEPSI BLUE


----------



## Hoopallday83 (Sep 17, 2007)

MY CARS SUMTHIN LIKE A PEPSI BLUE 





































WHAT U THINK?


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

is that in Portland? nothing like shot gun house's damn I miss KY


----------



## 83LINCOLN (Aug 6, 2007)

HOK MAJESTIC BLUE CANDY!


----------



## 83LINCOLN (Aug 6, 2007)

HOK MAJESTIC BLUE CANDY!


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Electric Blue, got the code from the pt cruisers, looks a little like pepsi


----------

